# نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

بصو بقا دي حجات المخطوبين الجداد يعملوها 
اشتري ليها 11 وردة طبيعية ووردة بلاستك واكتب كارت صغير بتقول فيه "في وسط كل باقة ورد فيه وردة واحدة مختلفة.. 

الوردة دي إنتى







-حاولي تفتكري تواريخ الأيام الحلوة اللي كانت مهمة في علاقتكم، واحتفلوا بيها سوا

كدبه ابريل
-اهدي له مخدة عليها أول حرف من اسمه وأول حرف من اسمك عشان يفتكرك قبل ما ينام






-اهدىِ ليها ديوان شعر وعلم على الأجزاء اللي بتفكرك بيها فيه.






- اعملي له شريط كوكتيل بأغانيك المفضلة






- فاجئها بتذكرتين لحفلة سينما لفيلم هي كانت عاوزة تشوفه






- اهديها صورة ليك وإنت صغير






- اشتري ليها نبات عشان تفتكرك كل ما ترويه.

صبار شوف هتروية كل سنتين مرة مثلا 

- فاجئها بوجودك لما تكون مش متوقعاه.






- اشتري ليها حاجة ممكن تتحط في بيتكم في المستقبل (أي حاجة صغيرة ممكن تزين البيت).​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى نصايح مفيدة


----------



## cobcob (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

*يا جماعة
ماحدش يسمع كلام البنت الشقية دى
انتو مش عاوزين تتجوزوا وتخلصو ولا ايه ؟
قال كدبة ابريل قال؟​*


----------



## totty (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

_هههههههههههههههه

عسل يا مرمر

بس ايه اللى دخل كدبه ابريل بالمخده؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

هههههههه_​​


----------



## جيلان (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله طب واشمعنة للجداد يعنى عشن عبط وحيوافقوا على كلامك
محدش يسمع كلام البت دىىىىىىى
دى مفترية وعايزة تودينا فى داهية
وممكن اعرف ايه وجهة نظر سيادتك فى 11 وردة
اشمعزة يعنى
وايه علاقة كذبة ابريل بالموضوع
عشن يعنى حيفتكرها قبل ما ينام 
بتهدى النفوس
لا يا بت ربنا يقويكىىىى
بتتعبى*


----------



## فادية (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

مين  بقا  المخطوبين الجداد  الي   بتقصديهم يا مرمر  
دانا  هخلي   يوحنا  يجي   يعلقك على باب  المنتدى  
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي نصائح  دي  يا فالحه   
طب  كنتي    احتفظتي  بيها  لنفسك  لما  تتخطبي  باذن ربنا  
هههههههههههههههههههههههه  
يجيلك  يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم​


----------



## veansea (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

يانهار مدوحس ملون بالالوان كلها محدش غسل فيه وشه
ياخرابى رابى رابى 
ده كيدا هيفطش منى
لا يا ختى انا عايزة يلزق زى الاوغوا المصطورد
ومنه امير فى مصر
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christ my lord (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا نصايح جامدة بصرااحة *

*واخر هدية دى غريبة شوية  ..  قاعدة حمام :w00t:*

*ودى ممكن تتحط فى الصالة كحوض سمك :gy0000:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى خالص على النصايح الغير تقليدية بوتيتاً*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بصو بقا دي حجات المخطوبين الجداد يعملوها
> اشتري ليها 11 وردة طبيعية ووردة بلاستك واكتب كارت صغير بتقول فيه "في وسط كل باقة ورد فيه وردة واحدة مختلفة.. ​
> الوردة دي إنتى
> 
> ...


 

*متهيائلى كفايه كده عليكى مهما كان انتى برضه اختى الصغيره *
*و ما يصحش ادلعك اكتر من كده لا تتعودى عليا و تبقى مصيبه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*قال مخطوبين جداد طيب استلقى وعدك*
* من رامى كمان يا فالحه *
*ان ماخليتك نكته العفاريت يا تحفه*​


----------



## twety (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حلووووووووين بجد بجد
استمرى ياقمر فى النصايح دى
وربنا يستر على بناتناااااااااا :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

ههههههههههههه نصايح زى العسسسسسل  ....... بس اوعى حد ينفذها ... ميرررسى يا مرموره :love45:.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دى نصايح مفيدة



ااااااااااى خدمة يا مايكل 

بس أخطب أنت بس وجرب وهتشوف النتيجة 30:30:

بس أبقى أفتكرنى ساعتها :smil16:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا مايكل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



cobcob قال:


> *يا جماعة
> ماحدش يسمع كلام البنت الشقية دى
> انتو مش عاوزين تتجوزوا وتخلصو ولا ايه ؟
> قال كدبة ابريل قال؟​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه كده بس ؟؟ :t32::t32:

ده أنا حتى غلبان :yahoo::yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين أنا بعمل كده لمصلحتكم :smil12:

ههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا مرمر
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا توتى 

ماهى المخدة دى يا سيتى المفروض انها 

بتفكرك بيييييه دايما والكلام الهابط ده 

وطبعا دى أكيد لازم تبقى كدبة أبريل :yahoo:

متنفعش تبقى حقيقة :smil12:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله طب واشمعنة للجداد يعنى عشن عبط وحيوافقوا على كلامك
> محدش يسمع كلام البت دىىىىىىى
> دى مفترية وعايزة تودينا فى داهية
> ...



استغفر ااااالله العظيم :t32::t32:

يابنى نقى ألفاااظك شوية :t32::t32:olling:

فى حاجة أسمها الجداد عبط :smil13:

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 

أمشى بقى وياااااااااااااااارب :94::94:

لما تتخطبى خطيبك يعمل النصايح دى 

وأكيد هيسمع الكلام علشان هيبقى عبط :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



فادية قال:


> مين  بقا  المخطوبين الجداد  الي   بتقصديهم يا مرمر
> دانا  هخلي   يوحنا  يجي   يعلقك على باب  المنتدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي نصائح  دي  يا فالحه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

يااااااااااااااااالهوتى :070104~242:

دخلتى ليه بس الموضوع ده يا فادية ؟؟

أنا مش بقول الجداد أنتى بقالك أسبوووووع :big62:

يعنى خلاص راحت عليكو :kap:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

أيـــه ده هتخلى يوحنا يعلقنى كمان ؟؟ 

بقى دى أخرتهــــــا...

طيب أنتوا الجداد بقى :12F616~137:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لماااااااااااااااا ييجيلى اليوم بقى يا فادية :a63::a63:

نورتى الموضوع يا عرووووووسة :999:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



veansea قال:


> يانهار مدوحس ملون بالالوان كلها محدش غسل فيه وشه
> ياخرابى رابى رابى
> ده كيدا هيفطش منى
> لا يا ختى انا عايزة يلزق زى الاوغوا المصطورد
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

خلاص يا فينو أحنا أسفين 

وسيبى ياستى الأمير عليا انا :a63::a63:

هههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



christ my lord قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا نصايح جامدة بصرااحة *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مانا عارفة طبعا انها نصايح جامدة 

مش أنا اللى جيباها 30:30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياااااااالهوى....

لا أنت مفهمتش الصورة دى 

مكتوب قبلها

 - فاجئها بوجودك لما تكون مش متوقعاه

يعنى المفروض تتطلع منها اساسا :smil8:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يامتر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

:a82::a82::a82:

دى فادية بعتتلك بسرعة أوى يا يوحنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوحنا/نصر
> الورده دى انشاء الله هارشقهالك فى دماغك
> يا عفريته​



اااالله هترشقنى فى دماغى بوردة 

يسلاااااااااااام 

طيب يا ريت يا يوحنا يا خويا تكون حمرا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



> كدبة ابريل السنه دى هتبقى
> ان العفريته بتاعت المنتدى عقلت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ااااااايه ده بقى ؟!!!!

ومين قالك أساسا أنى مجنونة يا خويا ؟

حاسب بقى دى أكتر حاجة متوفرة عندى :yahoo:

تحب تاخد شوية olling:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> المخده دى هاجيبهالك هديه فى الفرش بتاعك
> و هاملاها لك بودره العفريت علشان تنامى كويس
> يوم فرحك و العريس يقول اخدت ست العاقلين​



يسلام على الأخوات...

تعالوا يا ناس أتفرجوا على حب الأخوات 

هيجيبلى المخدة بحالها :yahoo:

لا بصراحة فنجرى أوى يا يوحنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة طبعا هياخد ست العاقلين 

هو يقدر يقول غير كده 

ده أنا كنت.............

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه



> متهيائلى كفايه كده عليكى مهما كان انتى برضه اختى الصغيره
> و ما يصحش ادلعك اكتر من كده لا تتعودى عليا و تبقى مصيبه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة صح يا خويااااااا مانا واخدة بالى طبعا 

أمال لو مكنتش أختك الصغيرة :t32:


> قال مخطوبين جداد طيب استلقى وعدك
> من رامى كمان يا فالحه
> ان ماخليتك نكته العفاريت يا تحفه ​



طيب يااااااااريت يا يوحنا 

تبقى عملت فيا معروووووف لو رامى دخل 

علشان نفسى أقعده هو وبسمة فى كوشة الأعتراف 

بس مش بيدخلووووووا خالص 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تخلينى أنا نكتـــــــــة :a82:

طيب أستنى بقى الموضوع القادم :yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ومفيش نورت الموضوع :beee:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حلووووووووين بجد بجد
> استمرى ياقمر فى النصايح دى
> وربنا يستر على بناتناااااااااا :t33:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مفيش غيرك يا تويتى اللى بيشجعنى :flowers:

طيب أنا هستمر بقى وعلى رايك...

ربنا يستر على بناتنا :yaka:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههه نصايح زى العسسسسسل  ....... بس اوعى حد ينفذها ... ميرررسى يا مرموره :love45:.



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا دونا علشان خاطرك أنتى بس :smil12:

بس اللى عايز ينفذ هو حر طبعا :t33:

نورتى الموضوع يا دونا ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



> صبار شوف هتروية كل سنتين مرة مثلا



شكلك بتحبى الناس فعلا يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكلك بتحبى الناس فعلا يا مرمر



عندك شك فى كده ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ :ranting:

نورت الموضوع ياااااااد يا فادى:smil13:​


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

هههههههههههههههه


لو  هوه نور  انا  ابقه  ايه

مشعلل

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



كوك قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لو  هوه نور  انا  ابقه  ايه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا مشعلل leasantr​


----------



## فادية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> يااااااااااااااااالهوتى :070104~242:​
> ...



*دا  نورك  يا عسل  *
*ميرسي   عالموضوع   التحفه  زييك  دا*  :t19:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

موضوع جميل جدا ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع ​


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



> مفيش غيرك يا تويتى اللى بيشجعنى :flowers:
> 
> طيب أنا هستمر بقى وعلى رايك...


استمرى ياقمر
الى الامام دايما
انا بعز المواضيع دى خااااااااااالص
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*




> انا دخلت على اساس انها نصايح استفاد منها باعتبار اني مخطوبه يا فالحه
> مكنتش عارفه انها هتخرب بيتي ههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

ياااااااااااااه يا فادية 

تعرفى عنى كده بردوااااااااااااااا 

ده انا حتى بحب الخير للناس :t33:



> هيجي وقريب ان شا الله ونبهدلك زي ما انتي مبهدلانا يا عفريته
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا مش هيديكوا الفرصة انكم تبهدلووونى 

هو اللى انا هعمله فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا ايه :beee:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياباشا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع ​



ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو 

وعقبال كده ما تجرب التجارب دى عملى :yaka:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



twety قال:


> استمرى ياقمر
> الى الامام دايما
> انا بعز المواضيع دى خااااااااااالص
> هههههههههههههههههه



أنا قووولت بردوا ماليش غير تويتى :flowers:

:36_3_19::748pf::36_3_11:​


----------



## spider boy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه نصايح  جمدة جدا 
والمفروض نعمل بيها فى حالة الواحد اتخنق من خطيبتة وعاوز يسبها​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



spider boy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه نصايح  جمدة جدا
> والمفروض نعمل بيها فى حالة الواحد اتخنق من خطيبتة وعاوز يسبها​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا يا سبايدر يا خوياااااااا :t32:

ده هيخلى البت تتمسك بيك اكتر :yahoo:

أسئلنى انااااا :dance:

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

ياجماعة 
وانا اقول نسبة العنوسة فى مصر بتزيد ليه 
اكيد كلكم بتعملوا كدة 
اه يانا ياماما يالى مش هتجوز يانا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> ياجماعة
> وانا اقول نسبة العنوسة فى مصر بتزيد ليه
> اكيد كلكم بتعملوا كدة
> اه يانا ياماما يالى مش هتجوز يانا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

بقى كده يا ااانجى :blush2:

وأنا اللى كنت مستعدة احرم نفسى من العشى 

علشان تستعشى ومن الغطا علشان تستغطى :new6:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا انجى وبعدين ياختى هو الجواز هينفعك فى ايه 

مش بيت ابوكى احلى :fun_lol:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بلا جواز بلا هم :smil15::smil15:

واجرى بقى ومش هقولك نورتى الموضوع :smil15:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

طب خلاص انا موافقة اتجوزك انتى 
ايه رايك 
او اتجوز واقعد فى بيت بابا 
وهو بردة هكون فى بيت ابويا


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

بقولك ايه انتى وهو سيبك بلا جواز بلا بتاع خليكم فى بيت ابوكم معززين مكؤمين بدل ما تتبهدلوا ياعينى :yahoo:


----------



## emy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

_بقى الذكره الحلوه اللى بينهم كدبه ابريل ههههههههههههه_
_ويجبلها بكيه ورد ويحط ورده بلاستك فى النص ويكتبلها انتى دى انتى كده بتتغلطى فينا جامد_
_لالا يا مرمر مش كده خفى علينا_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> طب خلاص انا موافقة اتجوزك انتى
> ايه رايك
> او اتجوز واقعد فى بيت بابا
> وهو بردة هكون فى بيت ابويا



لالالالالالالالا ياختى 

مش موافقة طبعا :a63::a63:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



مايكل مايك قال:


> بقولك ايه انتى وهو سيبك بلا جواز بلا بتاع خليكم فى بيت ابوكم معززين مكؤمين بدل ما تتبهدلوا ياعينى :yahoo:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق عندك حق ياد يا مايكل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



emy قال:


> _بقى الذكره الحلوه اللى بينهم كدبه ابريل ههههههههههههه_
> _ويجبلها بكيه ورد ويحط ورده بلاستك فى النص ويكتبلها انتى دى انتى كده بتتغلطى فينا جامد_
> _لالا يا مرمر مش كده خفى علينا_​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

وانتى تعرفى عنى كده بردوا يا ايمى 

كلووووووه لمصلحتكو فى الاخر :999:

بس لسه التقيل جاى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​
> وانتى تعرفى عنى كده بردوا يا ايمى ​
> ...


_هو لسه فى تانى _
_خليكى انتى ورا تويتى _
leasantr​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههههه نصايح حلوة انشاء اللة اما دة اما هخطوب هعمل بيها بس خالى بالك لو حصل حاجة انتى السباب


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نصائح فى الجووووووون يا مرمر

تفك الخطوبة على طول قبل ما تتعمل

انتى ميجيش عليكى غير خاطبة بالكتير 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



emy قال:


> _هو لسه فى تانى _
> _خليكى انتى ورا تويتى _
> leasantr​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه نصايح حلوة انشاء اللة اما دة اما هخطوب هعمل بيها بس خالى بالك لو حصل حاجة انتى السباب



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا متقلقش يا سندباد :flowers:

ومش هيحصل حاجة كمان :yaka:

بس ابقى اقتكرنى با حلاوة ساعتها :t33:

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصايح منى للمخطوبين الجداااااد وبقول الجداااااد وبس*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نصائح فى الجووووووون يا مرمر
> 
> ...



أهلا أهلا.... ...

رووووووووووكى بحاله هنا :spor22::spor22:

اى خدمة يا روكى علشان تعرف بس 

أنا أبقى خاطبه... !!! :t13:

وأنشاء الله أول عروسة هجيبهااااالك أنت :hlp:

بس اللى ميزعلش 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------

